# VW Group Organization Chart



## gallagher (Oct 23, 2004)

hey guys,
hoping someone in here can help me out. I'm doing a project for my Management of Technological Organizations class. My groups topic is Volkswagen's use of ERPs, getting into that is a bit down the line however. What I'm concerned about now is finding a organization chart that shows the people in charge in relation to the CEO of VW AG. 
I've searched multiple times on google and I'm not coming up with anything in chart form, or even anything that gives me a breakdown of who is in charge (besides the CEO) at VW AG.
cheers


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: VW Group Organization Chart (gallagher)*

here you go
http://media.vw.com/index.php?s=23&cat=17


----------

